# Canon 80D????



## ronaldbyram (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey with the 7D MII released. Do we think there will be a New 80D for 2015 or 2016?


----------



## docsmith (Oct 2, 2014)

I would guess 2016. They'll give the 7DII it's time in the sun.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 2, 2014)

Fall 2017 at the earliest.

My guess is that the next crop bodies will be an SL2 and a T6i with improved movie AF and WiFi (and maybe NFC). The T6 will follow with WiFi, not sure about movie AF.

It would be nice to see a compact, sharp EF-S 18-200 IS STM. The SL1 is a tempting body for traveling light, but once you start putting full size zooms on it, the total package isn't significantly smaller that a T-body with the same lens.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 2, 2014)

A year after the 6D2 comes out you'll see the 80D release with a full frame sensor, or in other words, a completely plastic 6D.

Hopefully the Rebels start getting more than 9 AF points around that time.


----------



## whothafunk (Oct 2, 2014)

2016 would be the year of 80D, if we look at the previous xxD release cycles. 


9VIII said:


> Hopefully the Rebels start getting more than 9 AF points around that time.


yes, *11* point AF from the 6D!


----------



## daniela (Oct 2, 2014)

I am interested in an 70D successor too. In normally well informed Japanese Canon-fan-boys forums there are actually no special rumors on an 80D. Girlfriend wrote, that the release date could be Xmas 2015 or spring 2016, as Canon is in fear of an small sales break down of the 7DII, if they release an 80D.
Rumored!: 19+ AF points (same system as 7DII), no F8 Autofocus, 7-8 pictures/s, better AF with L lenses, improved 20,2 MP sensor (less noise).

But, as Canon has an strict information policy, there could appear an 80D in next summer too... Who knows?

Added:
And there are first rumors (!) of an 6DII fullframe entry Camera. About 22 MP, more AF points (no number rumored), same good low-light performance as 6D, little bit faster AF system, ~5-6 fps, ~20 raw shots buffer, no F8 AF. Built quality as 6D. No flashlight built in. price 500$ more than 6D, new battery system as 7DII


----------



## cerealito (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm interested as well. 
Because I still shoot in my 6MP 300D, which is 10 years old, I can only hope that my next camera will be at least have 2 times greater linear resolution (6000 x 4000 = 24MP)

I've been tempted by the 70d but people complaining about the sensor and AF issues have cooled me down... maybe waiting for another year or year and a half is worth it...?


----------



## lintoni (Oct 2, 2014)

cerealito said:


> I'm interested as well.
> Because I still shoot in my 6MP 300D, which is 10 years old, I can only hope that my next camera will be at least have 2 times greater linear resolution (6000 x 4000 = 24MP)
> 
> I've been tempted by the 70d but people complaining about the sensor and AF issues have cooled me down... maybe waiting for another year or year and a half is worth it...?


Seriously, any camera you buy now will be far in advance of the 300D, much better sensor, much better AF, much better everything (though possibly not longevity - well done for keeping the 300 going!!). You can spend too much time reading forums and end up believing that Canon's sensors are useless. They're not. I've no idea what lens(es) you're using, but if you're that concerned about Canon's sensors, look into buying into another system?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

cerealito said:


> I've been tempted by the 70d but people complaining about the sensor and AF issues have cooled me down... maybe waiting for another year or year and a half is worth it...?



Sampling theory

Don't confuse what you read on an internet forum as reflecting reality. Only a tiny tiny fraction of photographers post on these forums. It is only natural that the most prolific of comments are in the negative. That's just how people operate. The vast majority of photographers who are happy, don't go to forums to post how happy they are... they are out taking pictures.

Forums are great for exchanging ideas and sharing opinons, but never think that an internet form is a viable sample of the greater population. 

If you did that then pretty much everything in the world is bad... and it ain't. 

If after reading real reviews, you think the 70D is the camera for you, gopher it!


----------



## Slyham (Oct 2, 2014)

9VIII said:


> A year after the 6D2 comes out you'll see the 80D release with a full frame sensor, or in other words, a completely plastic 6D.



I can see a FF sensor in the xxD line, but I think it will be in addition to the crop not a replacement. But they need some cheaper high IQ lenses though. They need to update the 70-300 IS non-L (maybe STM) or a new 105-300 to compliment the new 24-105. Then they need an inexpensive 16-24 IS STM as well.


----------



## cerealito (Oct 2, 2014)

lintoni said:


> I've no idea what lens(es) you're using, but if you're that concerned about Canon's sensors, look into buying into another system?



I only own a 50mm f/1.4, a 70-300 and the 18-55 kit lens, all from canon. I know most photographers here would consider that as a very small investment, thus not blocking me to take the jump to another brand. The thing is, my old 300d has been such a good camera that I almost feel that I owe it to canon to stay in their system ;D . 

Seriously, if the 70d is half as good as the 300d was in terms of quality, I can only hope to be a very happy customer... are the sony/panasonic/fuji/nikons as good? I don't know... has canon gone downhill in since the first rebels? maybe...

anyways, what are the chances that the 80d will be 24-ish MP ? I think it could be possible with all the market pressure from nikon and sony...


----------



## lintoni (Oct 2, 2014)

cerealito said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > I've no idea what lens(es) you're using, but if you're that concerned about Canon's sensors, look into buying into another system?
> ...


My guess, and that's all it is, the 80D will likely use the same - or an incremental improvement of the same - sensor that's in the 70D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 2, 2014)

cerealito said:


> I'm interested as well.
> Because I still shoot in my 6MP 300D, which is 10 years old, I can only hope that my next camera will be at least have 2 times greater linear resolution (6000 x 4000 = 24MP)
> I've been tempted by the 70d but people complaining about the sensor and AF issues have cooled me down... maybe waiting for another year or year and a half is worth it...?


My first DSLR was Rebel 350D, and I see a new world of quality and best resources on the 70D. If you only use ISO100 on your 300D, you'll notice a significant improvement, but ISO1600 will make you feel angry at himself for not having updated sooner. 

More megapixels? ??? 
I printed photos of Rebel 400D on paper size 70 cm with good results, and I know 70D allows me to print paper size 1 meters with excellent quality.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 2, 2014)

The "informed" view that 2016 seems to be Canon's target might want to look at the firesale on the current
70D in todays CR opening.


----------



## mkabi (Oct 2, 2014)

dickgrafixstop said:


> The "informed" view that 2016 seems to be Canon's target might want to look at the firesale on the current
> 70D in todays CR opening.



+1
For $799 its a steal.

For the uninformed follow this link: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23076.0


----------



## x-vision (Oct 2, 2014)

docsmith said:


> I would guess 2016. They'll give the 7DII it's time in the sun.



+1


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 2, 2014)

If the rumored *Rebel EVF* camera is a success, the 80D will have an *EVF*. Less costs = more profits for Canon.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 3, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> If the rumored *Rebel EVF* camera is a success, the 80D will have an *EVF*. Less costs = more profits for Canon.



Combine that with my Full Frame prediction and the 80D is looking like the perfect camera for me (as long as they start making a Full Frame 24mm Pancake).


----------

